# Was everyone  sad & depressed cuz ABN was gone



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't lie yes you were.


----------



## epackage (Jul 15, 2013)

YUP


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> YUP


 
 At least 1 person is honest  []


----------



## nostalgia (Jul 15, 2013)

I actually was surprised that the site was down...  Then sad ;-)

 What happened anyway?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  nostalgia
> 
> I actually was surprised that the site was down...  Then sad ;-)
> 
> What happened anyway?


 
 It probably  over heated []


----------



## lil digger (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes i was lol


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 15, 2013)

I was curious to what happened too, and a little sad.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 15, 2013)

me too... I was trying to research this bottle today, and the link would not work!!!!

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-365754/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#365821


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 15, 2013)

Why I try looking anything bottle-related up when I know this site is down, I have no idea. A friend just picked this up at the flea market this weekend... not for sale, as it's minty-fresh, but his old one might show up at Shupps Grove if anyone is looking for an aqua Ward's Orange Crush.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2013)

See that picture I posted of the kid. That is how chuck looked when ABN crashed []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 15, 2013)

[sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 16, 2013)

That's how I always look.. [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh no!!!!! The end of the world.[][] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzqiPvGrkTo


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Oh no!!!!! The end of the world.[][] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzqiPvGrkTo


 
 that IS A WELL PUT TOGETHER VID

 I watched the whole thing and i don't like REM  []


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 16, 2013)

YUP!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> YUP!


 
 I knew it!!![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2013)

*


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 16, 2013)

Would you like an ice pack, Rick?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Would you like an ice pack, Rick?


 
 I have one.Is yours pontiled?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 16, 2013)

I got a pony tailed one, close enough?


----------

